# Kitty thinks she can go anywhere! Help please



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all, Need a little advice as i've always owned dogs! 
i have recently moved in with a housemate and her 1 year old cat, she has become a bit of an indoor cat as they lived in an apartment prior to us moving into a house with garden, so she rarely wants to go outdoors. Our main problem though is keeping her off the kitchen work surfaces ! Whenever she jumps up we place her back down everytime, but she doesn't get it.. i wondered if this is something you can train out of her ? If there's any little tips or anything we could try i'd be grateful for advice... also if there's a way to get her going outside more, we shut her out and she'll just sit at the door meowing until we let her back in  

Thank You!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Don't think you can keep her off the surfaces, cats do as they like. Why do you need her to go outside? I'd be happier her being indoors if I were you, it's a good thing


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many cats *do* jump up on work surfaces I am afraid. It is a fact of life if you own cats and you learn to accept it.

As you cat loves climbing on work tops I doubt you will ever train her out of it. If you are very patient and persistent you might possibly get her to stop doing it when you are in the room -- by saying "no" firmly and lifting her down every time. But, as sure as night follows day, the cat will be up there again as soon as there is no-one in the room.

Best thing is not to worry about it, and to get into the habit of always
wiping down the work tops first before you prepare any food.

As for getting the cat to go out more -- it is a question of her gaining confidence for this, so please please don't shut her out, as this will only frighten her and make her even more reluctant to go out for fear she can;t get back in again. Also, if you don't have a catflap, please give serious thought to fitting one, as the cat will feel happier knowing she can come and go as she pleases. But keep her indoors at night and lock the flap.

Assuming there is nothing nearby outside your house to frighten her, such as a neighbour's noisily barking dogs -- the cat is more likely to stay outside in the garden if you stay with her at first. Try short periods of 20 minutes and then go back indoors. If she follows you in, let her.

Gradually lengthen the amount of time you stay outside with her. You may find eventually when you have built up to an hour outside she feels confident enough to wander off a little way. If so, I would not immediately disappear inside the house, but stick around outside a while, then call her before you go back indoors, and let her come back in her own time.

If you follow the above method and she still doesn't want to be outside on her own, then I would respect her wishes and allow her to be mainly an indoor cat, as she may feel happier that way, and her happiness is what matters after all.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

It is very difficult to train a cat not to jump on work surfaces but you can try by continually removing her and telling her no and by never leaving anything edible out.
Keep all food away in cupboards at all times and keep the surfaces free from foodie smells.
As regards going out, I don't agree that keeping her in is necessarily better - it depends on your circumstances. If it is safe for her to go out let her get used to outdoors at her own pace . Leave the door open whenever you are there or get a cat flap.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

when rumble was my only cat i had him trained not to go on the work surfaces (when i was around), but i know he still got up there when i wasnt looking. Dont really think theres anything you can do. Remember the old adage: you dont train a cat, a cat trains you.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think there's anyway you can train a cat to stay off kitchen surfaces. 
However, since my kitten started going outside, he's rarely up on the kitchen counter, as his world is now big enough for him not to need that stimulus. However, my older girl who's been going out for the same length of time as him has been rewarded in the past by finding a bag of cat treats up there so she does regular patrols hoping for more of the same.. So what you can do is make sure there's nothing up there to attract your cat, no yummy things to reward her for her efforts. Also, she may like the height it affords so is there anywhere in the kitchen area you can make a higher perch for her as it may do to divert her interest? 

I agree about not forcing her to go out: You can only expect her to stay out longer when she feels confident about being outside but if you shut her outside, it will make it so much more likely she will come to fear the experience, and run off in a panic perhaps if something happens to spook her while she's shut out.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Totally agree with everything that's been said, but something has just occured to me.

I've read somewhere that cats don't like oranges. Perhaps you could use orange scented wipes to clean your kitchen surfaces, and perhaps leave a couple of saucers or something with a little orange peel on each around in order to try to discourage her.

Not a clue if it will work, but maybe worth a try.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

My cats probably go on the worktops when I am not in but they definately dont do it as often as they used to when I am in. 

I just kept repeating picking them up and putting them on the floor. They know what down means when I say it and point at the floor. If I was doing the washing up I found a teeny flick of water did the trick...well most of the time anyway. 

Unfortunately as I have already tried, getting a cat to do as its told is a miracle..I got laughed at for trying to teach the cats to sit (no cat I have ever owned did that but I thought these 2 might) I ended up giving up as I got bored, they werent interested and looked at me like I was an idiot in the way only a cat can


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We've given up trying to keep Manny off the kitchen worktops! He seems to like having a stroll up there ...... doesnt touch anything, just strolls around 

OH has also got used to picking the stray white cat hair out of his food


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> We've given up trying to keep Manny off the kitchen worktops! He seems to like having a stroll up there ...... doesnt touch anything, just strolls around
> 
> OH has also got used to picking the stray white cat hair out of his food


I told a friend of mine that I will often find black cat hairs in my food/drinks and we would just pick them out..she was utterly horrified!!!!

I just view them the same as human hair, my hair is often found everywhere so whats the difference


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know I shouldn't, but I can't help having a chuckle when I read about people getting kittens and then saying they don't want them on furniture, kitchen units, etc. I actually feel sorry for these poor animals that are going to be constantly subjected to owners shouting at them, lifting them down off things or scooting them with water. Do people not research what animals are like before they get them?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would rather Cookie didn't go on the worktops but there is no way to keep her off, she will even lick the blood of the chopping board while I am still cutting her food up  I have given up trying to stop her, it's potentially too dangerous - for me not her :biggrin:

I have a ceramic hob and have to shut her out of the kitchen now if I have had the hob on, until I know it has cooled down.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I must be lucky, its never occured to my cat that she can jump up on kitchen surface. Good thing as I've only got one and then a flat ceramic hob on the electric cooker.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I can't help having a chuckle when I read about people getting kittens and then saying they don't want them on furniture, kitchen units, etc. I actually feel sorry for these poor animals that are going to be constantly subjected to owners shouting at them, lifting them down off things or scooting them with water. Do people not research what animals are like before they get them?


Completely agree with you! :thumbup1:

Im a first time cat owner and to be honest i didnt know how curious they could be 

But my little man is a part of my family now, my home is more HIS home now! I actually picked him up and put him on work top yesterday... just so that he could have nosey at what i was doing, i find once hes had a little nosey hes not that bothered anymore. Plus id rather him do it when im with him so i can make sure hes safe and keep an eye on him. Lets hope curiosity WONT kill the cat


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MominsMummy said:


> Completely agree with you! :thumbup1:
> 
> Im a first time cat owner and to be honest i didnt know how curious they could be
> 
> But my little man is a part of my family now, my home is more HIS home now! *I actually picked him up and put him on work top yesterday*... just so that he could have nosey at what i was doing, i find once hes had a little nosey hes not that bothered anymore. Plus id rather him do it when im with him so i can make sure hes safe and keep an eye on him. Lets hope curiosity WONT kill the cat


 I do this with Molly because she cant jump up onto the units and I feel guilty that Manny can! :lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

oggers86 said:


> I told a friend of mine that I will often find black cat hairs in my food/drinks and we would just pick them out..she was utterly horrified!!!!
> 
> I just view them the same as human hair, my hair is often found everywhere so whats the difference


Have to say if I found a *human* hair in my food (unless it was one of my own hairs) I would be absolutely disgusted and refuse to eat the rest of the food!:arf:

But if I found a hair from one of my cats in my food or drink I would nonchalantly pick it out and happily carry on with my meal

I wonder what that says about me


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Have to say if I found a *human* hair in my food (unless it was one of my own hairs) I would be absolutely disgusted and refuse to eat the rest of the food!:arf:
> 
> But if I found a hair from one of my cats in my food or drink I would nonchalantly pick it out and happily carry on with my meal
> 
> I wonder what that says about me


Cats are fastidiously clean! Cleaner than some of the humans i know


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I had three cats, two of them were not interested in the worktop at all, whilst the third, my ginger tom, always got up there. I spent years picking him up and putting him back on the floor, then when he was 15 he got thyroid problems and had to have tablets. So I found that I had to feed him up there so that the other cats didn't get his drugs!

Cats are a law unto themselves. They don't think they can go anywhere they like, they know they can. If I were you I would resign myself to spraying with dettol spray all the time.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko loves being where the action is and I have never stopped him,unless of course it was dangerous for him.He loves sitting on the work top watching whatever is going on,and I love having him up there.Sometimes it does mean hairy sandwiches


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahaha!! Hmmm.. Layla is a very clueless cat too and she doesn't really get it when i say no and place her on the floor, this is why i usually stick with dogs! Cats definitely teach you, not you them!

Well Thank You all for your advice, i'll just put up with her black hairs in my food, on the surfaces, on the blinds, the floor etc. my boyfriend is allergic to cat fur too so it's fun when he comes around ...!! The advice to learn to clean the work surfaces is a *MUST*

As for her going outdoors, i don't mind her being an indoor cat but she just seemed so desperate to go outside, but that was before we spayed her so maybe her hormones calling to be pregnant rather than her wanting to?

Basically Cats rule the roost


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I can't help having a chuckle when I read about people getting kittens and then saying they don't want them on furniture, kitchen units, etc. I actually feel sorry for these poor animals that are going to be constantly subjected to owners shouting at them, lifting them down off things or scooting them with water. Do people not research what animals are like before they get them?


Firstly, it's my housemates cat, secondly i never shout or do anything but place her on the floor!! And she doesn't exactly mind she isn't fussed by anything! I understand what Cats are like but just wondered if it is something you can train or not!! All animals are different, my other friends cats and clients all stay on the floor and i wondered why! Trust me Layla is very well looked after, i run my own business in pet care and would never mistreat her or shout or inflict negative training so please don't "feel sorry for her"

Today she joined me up in the loft by climbing up the ladder, i realise she is just an adventurous cat that likes to know what is going on and i accept that. I was just asking.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Cats are smart - you may manage to get them not to jump up when you're there but when you're out they will do it anyway (and sit there sniggering to themselves if I know my furbabies


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

missmuttsuk said:


> Firstly, it's my housemates cat, secondly i never shout or do anything but place her on the floor!! And she doesn't exactly mind she isn't fussed by anything! I understand what Cats are like but just wondered if it is something you can train or not!! All animals are different, my other friends cats and clients all stay on the floor and i wondered why! Trust me Layla is very well looked after, i run my own business in pet care and would never mistreat her or shout or inflict negative training so please don't "feel sorry for her"
> 
> Today she joined me up in the loft by climbing up the ladder, i realise she is just an adventurous cat that likes to know what is going on and i accept that. I was just asking.


Sorry,I wasn't particularly getting at you. Just find there have been a few posts from people who seem to expect cats to behave and not go on furniture, etc and it is almost impossible to avoid this I'm afraid. I was certainly not suggesting that you shout at your cat. I was speaking in general terms covering various posts that have been on this subject.

I hope you enjoy having a cat in your household. They are certainly very different from dogs. I have one of each and love both equally.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MominsMummy said:


> Cats are fastidiously clean! Cleaner than some of the humans i know


MM -- I take your point, but think I might say "most cats are cleaner than most humans I know":lol:


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

chillminx said:


> MM -- I take your point, but think I might say "most cats are cleaner than most humans I know":lol:


Ha ha lol! Yeah... I understand.. ;-)


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I have a ceramic hob and have to shut her out of the kitchen now if I have had the hob on, until I know it has cooled down.


This is another thing I've been fretting about - we have an electic hob, but it's got these, thick, solid rings that take forever to cool down. I'm scared the cats will jump up and burn their little furry feets. Can't shut them out the kitchen because of stupid open plan apartment


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry,I wasn't particularly getting at you. Just find there have been a few posts from people who seem to expect cats to behave and not go on furniture, etc and it is almost impossible to avoid this I'm afraid. I was certainly not suggesting that you shout at your cat. I was speaking in general terms covering various posts that have been on this subject.
> 
> I hope you enjoy having a cat in your household. They are certainly very different from dogs. I have one of each and love both equally.


Apology accepted  ... they certainly are, one of my friends managed to train her cat to sit... but i think she just has a very unusual cat! Other than Laylas fluff everywhere i thouroughly enjoy having her around, shes a ragdoll so very cuddly and just always wants to be near us!


----------



## My2Kitties (Apr 13, 2015)

oggers86 said:


> My cats probably go on the worktops when I am not in but they definately dont do it as often as they used to when I am in.
> 
> I just kept repeating picking them up and putting them on the floor. They know what down means when I say it and point at the floor. If I was doing the washing up I found a teeny flick of water did the trick...well most of the time anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately as I have already tried, getting a cat to do as its told is a miracle..I got laughed at for trying to teach the cats to sit (no cat I have ever owned did that but I thought these 2 might) I ended up giving up as I got bored, they werent interested and looked at me like I was an idiot in the way only a cat can


Well, unlike the rest of us human-mortals, there ARE people who can train cats!!!! Have you seen a cat circus? I went to a performance of The AcroCats. Amazing and too fun to fully describe. You can see a 1 minute video of some of the AcroCats in action: circuscats (dot) com (slash) acrocats (dot)html The most info the trainer gives of her secrets is that she uses the Clicker for all the tricks.


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This thread is 4 years old!


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

Doh!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chillminx said:


> This thread is 4 years old!


Yes, I know, but I thought I might as well leave it up as it had gathered a few more posts. It is all good for newcomers who might have similar questions.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, I know, but I thought I might as well leave it up as it had gathered a few more posts. It is all good for newcomers who might have similar questions.


Understood.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm grateful that my cats allow me to use the kitchen work surfaces when I need to. It's very good of them given how much they like them.


----------

